# Mixing African and South American?



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

So I have a 60g and have had these fish for about 8 months now. I've read that mixing is a bad thing but I've not seen anything bad other than the typical fighting over territory which I've heard just Africans can do. I have electric blue acara, firemouth, and pink convicts which I believe to be south American. I have electric yellow, ob peacock, kenyi, red zebra which I believe to be African. Should I split these up into their own tank or will they continue being fine? They were raised as juveniles so maybe that has helped? Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

I would split them up. Generally speaking South Americans and Africans don't mix well. Even some Africans don't mix well together like the peacock and mbuna. Mbuna have different diets and can develop bloat from foods too high in protein. If you really want a mixed African and South American tank you could do female convicts together with peacocks or haps.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

FireHorn123 said:


> I would split them up. Generally speaking South Americans and Africans don't mix well. Even some Africans don't mix well together like the peacock and mbuna. Mbuna have different diets and can develop bloat from foods too high in protein. If you really want a mixed African and South American tank you could do female convicts together with peacocks or haps.


Thanks for the advice. So was I correct on what I labeled mine as? Making sure I got the Africans and south American right. I'll try to get a bigger tank and put my acara, convicts and firemouth in together.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

morrismorris said:


> I wouldn't risk it.


They've been fine for the last 8 months though. They were purchased as babies.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Electricyellow3 said:


> morrismorris said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't risk it.
> ...


I'm not sure that matters. Over time their behaviours will start to change as they mature. This isn't to say you couldn't get lucky and it works out but I wouldn't mess with those odds.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

It should be fine in a 60g but the Acara may get bullied. Convicts and Firemouths are fine together, you could add some other small SA/CA cichlids a 60g gives you some wiggle room. What's the layout of the aquarium?


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

FireHorn123 said:


> It should be fine in a 60g but the Acara may get bullied. Convicts and Firemouths are fine together, you could add some other small SA/CA cichlids a 60g gives you some wiggle room. What's the layout of the aquarium?


I have gravel as substrate and one end is mainly planted for hiding purposes. I have a large castle that my peacock has claimed as his and some other small caves.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

So what's your plan for your setup because your going to have to choose one. I would suggest Mbuna since there is a greater variety of similar size.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

FireHorn123 said:


> So what's your plan for your setup because your going to have to choose one. I would suggest Mbuna since there is a greater variety of similar size.


Yeah I'm going to have to wait until I can get at least a 30g to put the Acara in and the convicts. Then my 60g will be my mbuna.


----------

